# Sandals resorts in Saint Lucia



## kdorward (Jun 18, 2013)

Has anyone been to the Sandals Saint Lucia resorts.  My daughter is looking to go there for her honeymoon.   I own at Marriott and was going to get her aruba surf club.  Those resorts were very expensive. Is the resort nice.   They are all inclusive.  They are getting married end of Sept 2014.  Is Saint Lucia in the hurricane belt.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Jun 19, 2013)

My brother went to the Sandals resort on St Lucia for his honeymoon and thoroughly enjoyed it.

St Lucia is in the hurricane belt.


----------



## ilene13 (Jun 19, 2013)

kdorward said:


> Has anyone been to the Sandals Saint Lucia resorts.  My daughter is looking to go there for her honeymoon.   I own at Marriott and was going to get her aruba surf club.  Those resorts were very expensive. Is the resort nice.   They are all inclusive.  They are getting married end of Sept 2014.  Is Saint Lucia in the hurricane belt.



Aruba is below the hurricane belt!


----------



## mikerott (Jun 20, 2013)

*I can help with questions*

I am a travel agent and have been to ST Lucia.  Sandals has 3 resorts there all different.  you can email me at rott@buffalo.edu for any questions.


----------



## Cardinal fan (Jun 20, 2013)

My wife and I went to the main Sandals resort near Castries 8 years ago for our honeymoon. Honeymooners were about all that was there as we were all married on the same day. Can't recall the name but they've changed the name since.   It was very nice and the beach was great. Service was kind of slow, but what's expected in the Carib/Mexico.  YOu can access the other two resorts by shuttle which was nice but we only went to the bigger of the other two.   We got a villa with butler service.  the food was above average but not great. But overall it was very expensive, I think it was around $700/night with the all inclusive.  I don't know that we'd ever go back b/c you can go a lot of other very nice places for a lot cheaper. But it was our honeymoon, so what the heck.  Island was beautiful for sure but I wouldn't get off the resort, Castries looked very sketchy.


----------



## brother coony (Jun 20, 2013)

Sandals is on the Expensive side, but you will find it hard to beat there Wedding Packages St Lucia is a beautifully Island with friendly people, but like anywhere, you just have to be aware of your surroundings here at home or abroad, was in St Lucia last year, Did not stay at Sandals,but but stayed at Jamaica,and Antigua sandals, and love there service


----------



## kdorward (Jun 20, 2013)

I am concerned about weather in that area in late September.  I think Aruba would be safer weather wise.


----------



## JMSH (Jun 20, 2013)

Tell them to try Body Holiday by LeSport.....much better resort with great food and lots of activities


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 25, 2013)

September is going to be potentially problematic for most any Caribbean location. 

Plan according and get insurance, and consider a plan B should the need arise. 

I too am a travel agent and long time TUG member, and have been to all 3 Sandals properties there.  Personally I like Halcyon, as it is a bit more low key and less crowded.  It is also the cheaper of the 3 Sandals but allows you access to the other 2 properties including transfers between the properties.

Contact me if you want more information of recommendations.


----------



## jaym (Jul 19, 2013)

kdorward said:


> I am concerned about weather in that area in late September.  I think Aruba would be safer weather wise.



I agree with Tuggers warning of September honeymoons in the Caribbean as I've heard quite a few horror stories of delayed flights from U.S. mainland, those hunkered down on one the islands impacted (no electricity, running water, etc.) Won't create fond memories for newlyweds....
Southern CA (San Diego) or San Fran Bay area might be a nice autumn option. 
I know Hawaii is expensive and long travel but also less likely to be an issue that time of year. I'd consider going west and wait for a Spring or late winter trip to the islands.


----------



## jmpellet (Jul 19, 2013)

We went to Jamaica last year and stayed at Couples Negril.  I believe it was better than my Sandals Halcyon Beach trip 15 years ago.  Negril I believe has the very best beach in the world and Couples Negril is similar in size to the small to Halcyon.  The larger Sandals St. Lucia was very big and I wasn't fond of it (took a day trip).


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Aug 16, 2013)

We got married at Sandals St. Lucia. It was NOT worth the $$ to stay there! The food was not very good, and the place is NOT as nice as it looks in pics. If you can get them a timeshare else, they would be crazy not to take you up on it.


----------

